# oh yes another morph me thread :)



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

these babies hatched this morning
the dad was bought 9 years ago, a normal, so presumably with no hets 'cos as far as i know few other morphs were available at that time!?
the mum is a tremper albino

so far this year she's laid 2 clutches...the first clutch hatched with 2 normals
but this clutch is wierd :s could anyone tell me what they are please?

the two together?









very very pale normal?









whatttt???









not used flash on any of the pics, don't want to upset them :flrt:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the black and white one is as you say a very pale normal, from what i can see on my monitor even tilting it is too much yellow on a newly hatched gecko to be snow.

The second is a lovely Snow albino.
And i feel sure Tremper albino had been discovered by then.
I think it was 97,98 it was discovered and tested. 99 official release.
Dont quote me on them dates though.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

oh ok then so the male must have been het albino...
but where did the snow bit come from??


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mouki said:


> oh ok then so the male must have been het albino...
> but where did the snow bit come from??


Mum must have been a tremper snow.
Mack snow didnt get discovered untill about 2004 i think. 
So unless you have a mack snow (the dad) that was discovered before mack snow was, i would say the mum was tremper snow.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

cool :2thumb:
heres the parents:
male









female (she came from darren matthews last year at rodbaston)









thanks


----------



## spotz (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations! They are gorg. I will have to come see them. I think lev's like her dad now I'd seen the pic!


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

spotz said:


> Congratulations! They are gorg. I will have to come see them. I think lev's like her dad now I'd seen the pic!


bit of a surprise when i looked in the incubator. so not only did steves het decide to show itself for the first time but blondies mack snow-ness decided to reveal itself too....yay 
on monday...then you can see my supersnow albino tooo


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

very very pale normal?:2thumb:.









(Dark)Talbino snow.









I'd lean to the male(Dad) being the snow.But he is heavily influance by Hi yellow.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

gazz said:


> (Dark)Talbino snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well they were incubated for female so i guess thats why its so dark : victory:
but i got steve before mack snows were around...i think? although he was very pale when he was younger. (below)








never ever had any snow or albino babies off him before so it was a bit of a surprise


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mouki said:


> well they were incubated for female so i guess thats why its so dark : victory:
> but i got steve before mack snows were around...i think? although he was very pale when he was younger. (below)
> 
> 
> ...


Best thing to do if possible.Breed both parents to super Snows.

If your male is normal HET Talbino and bred to a super snow you'll get all Snows Poss-HET Talbino.If you male is Snow HET Talbino and bred to a super snow you'll get Snows Poss-HET Talbino/Super snow Poss-HET Talbino.

If your female is Talbino normal and bred to a super snow you'll get all Snows HET Talbino.If you female is Talbino snow and bred to a super snow you'll get Snows HET Talbino/Super snows HET Talbino.

With that piture of the male when he was younger i'd say it was him with the snow gene.But if you can do as above you'll know for sure.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

gazz said:


> Best thing to do if possible.Breed both parents to super Snows.


uh-uh...steve passed away this year  
i have a mack snow albino male though...so if i breed blondie (the mum) with him and ever get supersnows then i'll know she's the snow? if i never get any supers then i will know steve was the snow.

one last question...not doubting you for a second:lol2: but...is it actually possible that steve could been a snow 'cos sam12345 said snows were discovered in 2004? i got steve well before then!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Mouki said:


> uh-uh...steve passed away this year
> i have a mack snow albino male though...so if i breed blondie (the mum) with him and ever get supersnows then i'll know she's the snow? if i never get any supers then i will know steve was the snow.
> 
> one last question...not doubting you for a second:lol2: but...is it actually possible that steve could been a snow 'cos sam12345 said snows were discovered in 2004? i got steve well before then!


 
whendid he pass away , and this thrad is confusing me


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mouki said:


> I have a mack snow albino male though...so if i breed blondie (the mum) with him and ever get supersnows then i'll know she's the snow? if i never get any supers then i will know steve was the snow.


Yes that would work.



Mouki said:


> one last question...not doubting you for a second:lol2: but...is it actually possible that steve could been a snow 'cos sam12345 said snows were discovered in 2004? i got steve well before then!


Anything possible.It maybe that the female is the snow.But imo the male had the look.It is always possible that there's more than one out there.Just coz they was proven to be in 2004 dosen't meen that yours wasn't.

To this day Anery red rat snakes are being found in the wild in Florida and they are the same gene as the ones bred in captivity.If you bred one of these wild Anery red rat snake to a captive Anery red rat snake you get 100% Anery red rat snake.

What you have to remember is a male and female gave rise to the snow.There was also no doutb sibling and they was all floating around the hobby.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

leopardgeckomad said:


> whendid he pass away , and this thread is confusing me


well they mated and blondie laid her first clutch, then they mated again but steve died while she was gravid , then blondie laid her second clutch  then they hatched today

anyhoo thanks for your help gazz:notworthy:...and i guess i'll have to wait and see what happens next year


----------

